# Bodden am Fischland-Darß



## lohmann (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo Alle,

„Muss“ im Frühsommer ein paar Tage mit meiner besseren Hälfte bei Ihren Eltern in Ribnitz-Damgarten verbringen und möchte diese Zeit natürlich auch zum Angeln nutzen.

Hat jemand Infos über die Bodden dort, bzw. die Süß-/ Brackwasserseite des Fischland ´s ?

Besten Dank im voraus und 


Viele Grüße aus Berlin

lohmann


----------



## ACP-Holger (23. Januar 2003)

Hey ho,

hab selbst noch nicht in der Boddenkette geangelt, sondern nur gesurft.Durchweg ist es ganz schön flach. Ich weiß aber das ganz gut Zander, Barsch und Aal dort gefangen werden. Gibt auch Cracks die Karpfen fangen. Problem ist das Du wenige gute Landstellen hast und Du am besten vom Boot aus fängst.
Wenn Du schon mal oben bist würd ich ja mit Brandungsangeln und Bootsangeln mir die Zeit vertreiben.
Hab zu Pfingsten in Dierhagen vor vier Jahren (muss Anfang Juni gewesen sein) ganz gut Platte und Dorsch vom Ufer gefangen.

c ya 


Holger


----------



## fly-martin (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo

Ich war schon des öfteren auf dem Darß in Zingst. Habe dort sowohl im Bodden als auch in der Ostsee gefischt. Hier meine Empfehlung :

Am flexibelsten bist Du im Boddenbereich mit dem Fahrrad, da Du dann die guten Uferplätze findest. Die meisten fischen auf Hecht, Barsch, Aal und auch Brassen. Wichtig ist so nah wie möglich an die Fahrrinnen zu kommen.

Ein Boot im Bodden wäre das optimum.



In der Ostsee fischen viele auf den Seebrücken mit Heringspaternostern oder ab ca Mai mit Pose und Fischfetzen auf Hornhecht. Auch das Angeln mit Wattwurm auf Grund bringt etliche Plattfische bei Sanduntergrund ( auch Dorsch möglich ) - est ist ein gemütliches angelen dort.

Brandungsangeln und Blinkern ist an den meisten Stränden auch gut möglich, Du musst dann mal auf eine Seekarte schauen, wie die Wassertiefen dort sind

Ich persönlich ziehe die Ostseeseite vor!

viel Spass


----------



## Klausi (23. Januar 2003)

Du kannst Dir in Dierhagen ein Boot mieten und auf die Ostsee raus fahren. Es ist dort um die 8 Meter und es sind dort zwei richtig schöne Kanten die man wunderbar abschleppen kann.Und der Dorsch ist dort auch sehr gut.Vor vier Wochen haben dort zwei Angler 48 Dorsche gefangen wobei einer um die 20 Pfund hatte. Wenn Du mehr Info`s brauchst, schicke PM. Achso, Willkommen in Board.


----------



## Pete (23. Januar 2003)

klausi hat alles gesagt...
wir fischen immer dierhagen ost auf platte (is besonders gut im april bei leicht auflandigem wind)...


----------

